

JEugene (YC S15) Detects Errors in Legal Documents, Saving Time and Money - aren
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/14/jeugene-detects-errors-in-legal-documents-saving-time-and-money/

======
galen211
I gave the tool a try on a document I'm drafting for review by our lawyer.
It's pretty interesting and I can definitely see it saving some time. I'm
curious though, aren't there any word processing applications built
specifically for lawyers that solve this problem? It always amazes me how poor
the functionality of Word for legal documents is.

~~~
harrykz
Hi! There are word plugins, but they cannot perform more sophisticated checks
that rely on robust but resource draining algorithms (mainly NLP techniques).

------
harrykz
Hi! Harry from jEugene here. jEugene's mission is to help lawyers work more
and stress less. We would love to hear any feedbacks you may have. Note that
jEugene is currently looking for NLP engineers interested in the legal
industry. :)

------
pointeroffact
perhaps i am missing something, but it looks like this just highlights two
very common and easy to define types of error. how much practical value is
there in this? Has this not been done before?

~~~
harrykz
Hi! We are beta-testing additional types of checks in consultation with our
existing clients. The main challenge we face is controlling the urge to do too
much for our users.

